
Thousands of Istanbul citizens walking to protest government - robot
https://www.facebook.com/enginayaz1/posts/10100625543118373
======
atasever
Media is censoring the events. Only information channel is twitter. Right now
, on the bosphorus bridge that connects asia and europe:
<https://twitter.com/tunaarman1/status/340667624432205825>

~~~
rwmj
The BBC is covering it pretty well.

<http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-europe-22739423>

~~~
paganel
Unfortunately this is not happening with the NYTimes, only a story link in the
"International" section towards the bottom of its front-page. Across the
Atlantic the BBC, Le Figaro or der Spiegel have made it their top story.

------
eknkc
The primary ISP provider has been slowing down / blocking port 80 / 443
packets going to facebook and twitter hosts. They are gradually blocking
social media right now.

3G works as the cellular providers maintain their own internet structure.
However they deployed signal jammers to protest locations.

So.. We are basically fucked. Media outlets are still running cooking shows.

~~~
eknkc
Gotta add, before this; people used twitter really well during the protests.

They tweeted street names where help is needed. They tweeted doctor / laywer
phone numbers. Called Veterinarians for stray animals affected from police
gas. Shared ways to deal with gas (like using acid reflux medicine on your
face)

So, the government must be really afraid now.

------
Aldipower
That were all empty teargas cans,
<https://pbs.twimg.com/media/BLn89fZCIAA0Gwd.jpg> doing this,
<http://pbs.twimg.com/media/BLevznnCQAEOR1j.jpg> and made in
<http://pbs.twimg.com/media/BLnx94jCIAE8yQ9.jpg>

This man is pronounced dead, but maybe he survived with major injuries.
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CbRgMqkSvRg>

------
aytekin
More photos [http://www.odatv.com/n.php?n=gezi-parki-yikiliyor-haydi-
taks...](http://www.odatv.com/n.php?n=gezi-parki-yikiliyor-haydi-
taksime-2805131200)

~~~
diminish
it s like a scene from Avatar. Turks are revolting to stop the killing of 75
year old trees, police reacts violently and protests turn against the
government.

Trees are leading the people..

~~~
afsina
And protesters are destroying stuff around. Fantastic.

~~~
fsniper
No protestor is doing any harm around. These are Civil disguised cops trying
to make reason for their aggression. Been there seen it.

By the way I can't believe we still have blind believers in RTE's virtual
democracy.

~~~
afsina
Sure. They burn stuff for warming up.
<http://www.radikal.com.tr/turkiye/izmir_yangin_yeri-1135843>

Assuming you know Turkish:

"...Gediz Üniversitesi'nin Çankaya Yerleşkesi binasının camlarını kıran
ardından Şair Eşref Bulvarı üzerindeki Mc Donald binasını da taş yağmuruna
tutan eylemciler, Talatpaşa üzerindeki Sevinç Pastanesi'nin önündeki yolu
kapattı."

~~~
fsniper
These fires are barricading against cops. Police is trying to kill. Using
unbelievable force and still you say having some garbage fires are looting?

By the way I say I have seen civil cops looting and protesters preventing
them. But sure main stream media is the best news source.

Edit:

I believe these are also protesters trying to kill wounded cops?
[https://twitter.com/Kadirkaymakci/status/340791432891748352/...](https://twitter.com/Kadirkaymakci/status/340791432891748352/photo/1/large)

~~~
afsina
Conspiracy assertions like "trying to kill us" and "civil cops looting" make
me no longer want to continue this thread.

~~~
fsniper
Conspiracy? Yeah I have an unbelievable photoshop ability..
[http://25.media.tumblr.com/ec39e9f4899e57c0d20ee6777c706c6d/...](http://25.media.tumblr.com/ec39e9f4899e57c0d20ee6777c706c6d/tumblr_mnprmefZqz1ste7qoo1_1280.jpg)
[http://25.media.tumblr.com/9d9be489e91384e67e0709923d80834f/...](http://25.media.tumblr.com/9d9be489e91384e67e0709923d80834f/tumblr_mnpr1301QE1ste7qoo1_1280.jpg)
[http://25.media.tumblr.com/85b02a038c893bb3aecf82a7f08c7d6b/...](http://25.media.tumblr.com/85b02a038c893bb3aecf82a7f08c7d6b/tumblr_mnpkjckvpr1ste7qoo1_500.jpg)
[http://25.media.tumblr.com/839abf4bc4709268dea470b3efbd6a19/...](http://25.media.tumblr.com/839abf4bc4709268dea470b3efbd6a19/tumblr_mnpkl33qmE1ste7qoo1_1280.jpg)
[http://24.media.tumblr.com/4b9c64f573891519df441fb2665479fe/...](http://24.media.tumblr.com/4b9c64f573891519df441fb2665479fe/tumblr_mnpk9bwmRn1ste7qoo1_1280.jpg)
[http://24.media.tumblr.com/ff7423721c396bea87d0ad6ca86e1bca/...](http://24.media.tumblr.com/ff7423721c396bea87d0ad6ca86e1bca/tumblr_mnpicpt9vc1ste7qoo1_1280.jpg)
[http://25.media.tumblr.com/b93996ce1ac8e1c065fcd006f9d2bdaf/...](http://25.media.tumblr.com/b93996ce1ac8e1c065fcd006f9d2bdaf/tumblr_mno0mtnTNA1ste7qoo1_1280.jpg)
[http://24.media.tumblr.com/34473d61e1310ecaa6b9d4104941630d/...](http://24.media.tumblr.com/34473d61e1310ecaa6b9d4104941630d/tumblr_mnotf0y5dy1stgjbvo1_1280.jpg)
[http://25.media.tumblr.com/152f04b33dfc749d9330d06156e53037/...](http://25.media.tumblr.com/152f04b33dfc749d9330d06156e53037/tumblr_mnora6Lt2u1stgjbvo1_500.jpg)
[http://24.media.tumblr.com/629ff449dd6e268bdbd16f4ff4e0a89c/...](http://24.media.tumblr.com/629ff449dd6e268bdbd16f4ff4e0a89c/tumblr_mnop3lo7da1stgjbvo1_400.jpg)
[http://24.media.tumblr.com/2dfad9145b36fe427bdb5adecc95b1da/...](http://24.media.tumblr.com/2dfad9145b36fe427bdb5adecc95b1da/tumblr_mnohpeerie1ste7qoo1_400.jpg)
[http://24.media.tumblr.com/7606851a4219d0695dfa1072ddb57282/...](http://24.media.tumblr.com/7606851a4219d0695dfa1072ddb57282/tumblr_mnog34Nf7S1ste7qoo1_1280.jpg)
[http://25.media.tumblr.com/37814ed78bbc6fedd99b16c2b00c539b/...](http://25.media.tumblr.com/37814ed78bbc6fedd99b16c2b00c539b/tumblr_mnofamgMhK1ste7qoo1_1280.jpg)
[http://25.media.tumblr.com/10a8aec55104afb106b6a28daf677266/...](http://25.media.tumblr.com/10a8aec55104afb106b6a28daf677266/tumblr_mno63v4Vqy1ste7qoo1_1280.jpg)

~~~
afsina
Police using excessive force? Perhaps. Some people are standing against
pressurized water and gas shells expecting nothing will happen? Absolutely.

These pictures proves nothing on your assertions "they are trying to kill us"
and "civil police looting". Good luck on your protests.

~~~
PavlovsCat
You not being in those streets wouldn't have the faintest idea how it feels;
and meanwhile, you didn't even offer a SHRED of evidence for "protesters are
destroying stuff around". You kind of make me sick, actually.

[edit: I am sorry for that last bit. Such dismissal of (even emotional
reactions to) police brutality (by people facing it), makes me kinda sick. I
haven't been on many demonstrations, but even in Germany I've seen cops
gleefully rush, shove around and arrest utterly harmless school kids for
protesting Chirac when he visited; I wouldn't want to be a protester in
Turkey, that's for sure, and godspeed to all involved. Still, sorry for
attacking you personally, that was uncalled for and is part of the problem.]

~~~
afsina
I have given a link and quotes from a newspaper. I am not a supporter of
government, police or later protesters. That's it.

~~~
PavlovsCat
In my books there is a (huge) difference between destruction for the sake of
destruction, and making barricades.

------
Aduket
There is a gallery

<http://imgur.com/gallery/WJnz6> #direngeziparki

please take a look at this to get the cruelty and violence exposed by the
police:

Help us spread the freedom cry of the people of Turkey !

------
flexxaeon
I'd just noticed someone created this on my web app
<http://picsho.com/HYFSbbl1/>

------
robot
3.30am, Turkish capital. Hundreds of university students left their
dormitories, passing through the working class neighborhood to join other
protestors in front of the parliament building.

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=...](https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=r1-SEZKxGqw#)!

------
robot
More photos: <http://occupygezipics.tumblr.com/>

------
enraged_camel
I'm Turkish. Let me try to shed some light on what's going on.

What started as a small protest to prevent the demolishing of a park to build
a mall on it turned into full-blown riots after some stunning displays of
brutality by the police. The commentators are saying that the Turks had lots
of pent-up anger over the years and this allowed them to let it all out. The
result is the largest series of riots Turkey has seen in recent years. At
least in my lifetime, and I'm 28. I don't live there right now, but my
Facebook feed is full of updates from friends and sometimes it moves faster
than I can follow. There's lots of people, especially in Istanbul and the
capital city of Ankara, but also in others including Izmir, Bursa, Antalya and
my hometown, Adana.

And it means fuck-all.

People on the Internet - Reddit, especially - are sensationalizing the hell
out of it and blowing it out of proportion, saying the government is about to
fall. The reality? The government has not even acknowledged what is going on.
Prime Minister Erdogan probably received some updates from his staff and then
went to bed. He must be up now having his breakfast. He knows his regime is
not in any danger, especially since he gutted the military over the past
decade. The irony is that those same people who cheered his efforts to
eliminate the military's influence in politics (saying it's "undemocratic")
are the ones who are protesting on the streets now. I want to ask them, "how
does it feel when you destroy your own insurance against fascism, idiots?" But
it doesn't really matter. Hindsight is 20/20.

I certainly hope I'm wrong. But regardless of what happens, I know one thing:
if there's a Hell, Erdogan will burn in it.

~~~
mtgx
Let me get this straight - you think military influence on a government is
what can _preserve_ democracy? Because you think that in the case of a
government that is heavily military based, that military part of the
government would be _for_ people?

You're free to believe that, I suppose, but you'd be ignoring most of the
world's history. Revolutions happen when normal people rise up against the
government, no the military. The military is usually busy shooting those
people.

~~~
pinars
In most of the world, revolutions come bottom up. In Turkey, they came top
down. It was the military that toppled the "sultan" and established the
parliamentary system / Turkish Republic. And later it was a former general who
set up the multi-party system (and didn't get elected).

I know it sounds off, but what the Founding Fathers did for the US, the
generals did for Turkey. Not a very healthy one I agree, but at least they
established whatever form of democracy Turkey has today.

~~~
iuguy
> It was the military that toppled the "sultan" and established the
> parliamentary system / Turkish Republic

The Young Turk Revolution, while supported by one army corp didn't topple the
Sultan. The Sultan (Mehmed VI) was deposed by the Grand National Assembly of
the Turkish Republic, a political body.

------
jstrate
My girlfriend is vacationing in Turkey and in Istanbul currently. I spoke with
her last night and asked what was going on, she said a small amount of people
were protesting trees being removed from a park. She said she believed it was
a little more than that but nothing very extreme. It was interesting to hear
her view after seeing it and then read the reddit/hn talk of government
overthrow, rampant police brutality, and revolutions. I suppose it will be
interesting to see what happens. And then uninteresting to see how few of
these comments are relevant.

~~~
enraged_camel
Your girlfriend is probably not near the same park where the protests started.
People are literally rioting on the streets - there are photos all over
Facebook and Twitter documenting this.

~~~
jstrate
Certainly possible, she said Gezi park which I had heard come up so I just
assumed.

------
robot
Summary in english

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=...](https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=zdVS0mGwD3I#)!

~~~
atasever
And from BBC : [http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x10fa2s_bbc-in-az-onceki-
ya...](http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x10fa2s_bbc-in-az-onceki-
yayinindan-01-06-2013-04-00-tsi_news?start=225#.UamRckAwfis)

------
thejbf
More fascinating photos from several contributors:
<http://occupygezipics.tumblr.com>

------
esolyt
Multiple people are claiming access to Facebook and Twitter is being blocked.

~~~
kwx
Well, they're lying. I'm sitting in istanbul on FB / Twitter / YT without
issues.

------
chris123
Follow the Turkish rabbit, my Millennial friends (or are you with Cypher:
"Ignorance is bliss."). Knock, knock:
[http://www.oftwominds.com/blogmay13/politicizing-
GenY5-13.ht...](http://www.oftwominds.com/blogmay13/politicizing-
GenY5-13.html)

